# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  مشکل در کانکت شدن sql server

## sina_rzv2

سلام 
من تا دو سه روز پیش بدون هیچ مشکلی وارد sql می شدم ولی الان دیگه نمی تونم وارد شم  اروری که میده رو در عکس زیر گذاشتم


اگه کمکم کنین ممنون میشم
در configuration tools سرورهای sql در حالت stop قرار داره که وقتی start می کنم خطا میده و میگه برای رفع خطا به log file هاتون مراجعه کنید 
در log file ها هم یه سری ارور بود که متنش این بود:


2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 (RTM) - 10.50.1600.1 (X64) 
	Apr  2 2010 15:48:46 
	Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation
	Enterprise Edition (64-bit) on Windows NT 6.1 <X64> (Build 7601: Service Pack 1)

2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      (c) Microsoft Corporation.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      All rights reserved.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      Server process ID is 2852.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      System Manufacturer: 'To be filled by O.E.M.', System Model: 'To be filled by O.E.M.'.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      Authentication mode is MIXED.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      Logging SQL Server messages in file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Log\ERRORLOG'.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.95 Server      This instance of SQL Server last reported using a process ID of 2868 at 2/27/2012 6:00:53 PM (local) 2/27/2012 2:30:53 PM (UTC). This is an informational message only; no user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:00:57.96 Server      Registry startup parameters: 
	 -d C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\master.md  f
	 -e C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Log\ERRORLOG
	 -l C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\DATA\mastlog.l  df
2012-02-28 08:00:59.83 Server      SQL Server is starting at normal priority base (=7). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:00:59.83 Server      Detected 4 CPUs. This is an informational message; no user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:00:59.84 Server      Using locked pages for buffer pool.
2012-02-28 08:00:59.87 Server      Using dynamic lock allocation.  Initial allocation of 2500 Lock blocks and 5000 Lock Owner blocks per node.  This is an informational message only.  No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:00:59.89 Server      Node configuration: node 0: CPU mask: 0x000000000000000f:0 Active CPU mask: 0x000000000000000f:0. This message provides a description of the NUMA configuration for this computer. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:00:59.91 spid7s      Starting up database 'master'.
2012-02-28 08:01:00.76 spid7s      3 transactions rolled forward in database 'master' (1). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:00.84 spid7s      0 transactions rolled back in database 'master' (1). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:00.84 spid7s      Recovery is writing a checkpoint in database 'master' (1). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:01.55 spid7s      Resource governor reconfiguration succeeded.
2012-02-28 08:01:01.55 spid7s      SQL Server Audit is starting the audits. This is an informational message. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:01.55 spid7s      SQL Server Audit has started the audits. This is an informational message. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:01.62 spid7s      FILESTREAM: effective level = 0, configured level = 0, file system access share name = 'MSSQLSERVER'.
2012-02-28 08:01:01.89 spid7s      SQL Trace ID 1 was started by login "sa".
2012-02-28 08:01:02.04 spid7s      Starting up database 'mssqlsystemresource'.
2012-02-28 08:01:02.37 spid7s      The resource database build version is 10.50.1600. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:04.62 spid10s     Starting up database 'model'.
2012-02-28 08:01:04.66 spid7s      Server name is 'S-55682'. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:06.75 Server      A self-generated certificate was successfully loaded for encryption.
2012-02-28 08:01:06.75 Server      Server is listening on [ 'any' <ipv6> 1433].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.75 Server      Server is listening on [ 'any' <ipv4> 1433].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.75 Server      Server local connection provider is ready to accept connection on [ \\.\pipe\SQLLocal\MSSQLSERVER ].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.75 Server      Server local connection provider is ready to accept connection on [ \\.\pipe\sql\query ].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.76 Server      Server is listening on [ ::1 <ipv6> 1434].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.76 Server      Server is listening on [ 127.0.0.1 <ipv4> 1434].
2012-02-28 08:01:06.76 Server      Dedicated admin connection support was established for listening locally on port 1434.
2012-02-28 08:01:06.97 Server      The SQL Server Network Interface library successfully registered the Service Principal Name (SPN) [ MSSQLSvc/S-55682.sehat.ir ] for the SQL Server service. 
2012-02-28 08:01:06.97 Server      The SQL Server Network Interface library successfully registered the Service Principal Name (SPN) [ MSSQLSvc/S-55682.sehat.ir:1433 ] for the SQL Server service. 
2012-02-28 08:01:06.97 Server      SQL Server is now ready for client connections. This is an informational message; no user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:11.24 spid10s     Recovery completed for database model (database ID 3) in 1 second(s) (analysis 37 ms, redo 0 ms, undo 1058 ms.) This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:11.33 spid10s     Clearing tempdb database.
2012-02-28 08:01:23.28 spid10s     Starting up database 'tempdb'.
2012-02-28 08:01:25.02 spid15s     The Service Broker protocol transport is disabled or not configured.
2012-02-28 08:01:25.02 spid15s     The Database Mirroring protocol transport is disabled or not configured.
2012-02-28 08:01:25.08 spid15s     Service Broker manager has started.
2012-02-28 08:01:36.56 spid21s     Starting up database 'Bank'.
2012-02-28 08:01:36.56 spid18s     Starting up database 'msdb'.
2012-02-28 08:01:36.56 spid20s     Starting up database 'ReportServerTempDB'.
2012-02-28 08:01:36.56 spid19s     Starting up database 'ReportServer'.
2012-02-28 08:01:36.56 spid22s     Starting up database 'edu_employee'.
2012-02-28 08:01:38.77 spid7s      Recovery is writing a checkpoint in database 'msdb' (4). This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:40.61 spid21s     Recovery completed for database Bank (database ID 7) in 1 second(s) (analysis 1069 ms, redo 0 ms, undo 23 ms.) This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:40.71 spid7s      Recovery completed for database edu_employee (database ID 8) in 1 second(s) (analysis 2 ms, redo 0 ms, undo 1210 ms.) This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:41.32 spid7s      Recovery is complete. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:01:56.61 spid13s     A new instance of the full-text filter daemon host process has been successfully started.
2012-02-28 08:02:30.35 Logon       Error: 18456, Severity: 14, State: 5.
2012-02-28 08:02:30.35 Logon       Login failed for user 'SEHAT\razavi'. Reason: Could not find a login matching the name provided. [CLIENT: <local machine>]
2012-02-28 08:03:27.70 spid52      Attempting to load library 'xpstar.dll' into memory. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 08:03:28.27 spid52      Using 'xpstar.dll' version '2009.100.1600' to execute extended stored procedure 'xp_instance_regread'. This is an informational message only; no user action is required.
2012-02-28 16:36:13.42 Logon       Error: 18456, Severity: 14, State: 5.
2012-02-28 16:36:13.42 Logon       Login failed for user 'SEHAT\razavi'. Reason: Could not find a login matching the name provided. [CLIENT: <local machine>]
2012-02-28 16:36:21.66 Logon       Error: 18456, Severity: 14, State: 8.
2012-02-28 16:36:21.66 Logon       Login failed for user 'sa'. Reason: Password did not match that for the login provided. [CLIENT: <local machine>]
2012-02-28 17:36:46.35 Server      SQL Server is terminating because of a system shutdown. This is an informational message only. No user action is required.
2012-02-28 17:36:58.63 spid15s     Service Broker manager has shut down.
2012-02-28 17:36:58.69 spid15s     Error: 17054, Severity: 16, State: 1.
2012-02-28 17:36:58.69 spid15s     The current event was not reported to the Windows Events log. Operating system error = (null). You may need to clear the Windows Events log if it is full.
2012-02-28 17:37:16.94 spid7s      SQL Trace was stopped due to server shutdown. Trace ID = '1'. This is an informational message only; no user action is required.
2012-02-28 17:37:18.41 Server      The SQL Server Network Interface library could not deregister the Service Principal Name (SPN) for the SQL Server service. Error: 0x6d3, state: 4. Administrator should deregister this SPN manually to avoid client authentication errors.

----------


## ali_mja

سلام 
منم این مشکل رو دارم . وقتی پگ visual studio رو نصب کردم به این مشکل برخورد کردم. برای وارد شدن به سرور مجازی (.) نقطه می زدم ولی الان وارد نمیشه
اگر لطف کنید ما رو راهنمایی کنید 
ممنون

----------


## ali_mja

دوستان کسی نیست پاسخ بده..!!؟

----------


## mhdhp86

سلام
من با sql 2000 کار می کنم.تا الان مشکلی نداشتم موقع تست برنامم.اما از وقتی یک بایندینگ انجام دادم دیتا بیسم منتقل شده برنامم.(یعنی دیگه توی enterprise manager نیست!) اصلا نمی دونم این الان sql express  هست یا چیز دیگه. حالا وقتی برنامم رو ران می کنم میگه: canot login to sql
باید چه کار کنم؟

----------


## micro24

سلام

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...3-e043e1ae89b1

----------


## mhdhp86

این ارور رو میده موقع کانکت شدن:
cannot open database"...." requested by the login.the login failed.login failed for user 'admin-pc\admin

ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mhdhp86

من یک هفتس هنوز با همین اررور درگیرم...هیچ کس نمی تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## caspianhero

کسی نیست ما را راهنمایی کنه!!! :گریه:

----------


## esteghamat

سلام
يه مورد رو چك كنيد. پيش فرض رجيستر كردن سرورتون احتمالا Windows Authentication هست. مثلا admin كامپيوتر و يا يك user شبكه و يا ... . خوب الان هم رمز عبور اون كاربر ويندوزي عوض شده . بايد با يك user  از sql server بهش وصل شين. 
مثلا اينبار با sa. يه چك بكنين. 
موفق باشين

----------


## baran129

sql server گاهی یه مشکلاتی داره و یه ارورهایی میده که شاید علتش هم زیاد مشخص نباشه و شاید ارور غیر منطقی هم باشه، یکی از این مشکلات که جزء اعصاب خورد کن ترین هاست مشکل کانکت نشدن به sql هست مخصوصا به default instance اگه بخوایم کانکت شدیم تو windows authentication برا local  ارور میده و آدم گیج میشه با ارورهاش.

راه حلی که من برا مشکلم پیدا کردم، البته بعد از کلی سرچ کردن و انجام دادن راه حل های پیشنهادی و نتیجه نگرفتن از اونا این بود که یه instance  جدید ایجاد کردم و فایل های دیتابیسم رو تو سیستمم پیدا کردم (C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL10_50.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL)و این دیتابیس هامو تو این instance جدید attach کردم و مشکلم حل شد. 

ناگفته نماند که MSSQLSERVER  که default instance هست از کار افتاده بود و اصلا start نمیشد و حتی دیتابیس هارو نمیشد تو EXPRESS هم attach کرد چون اروری میداد که در مورد ناسازگاری ورژن دیتابیس و سرور بود.

----------


## hossein669

سلام
آقا من این مشکل رو دارم کسی هست کمک کنه ؟

اشکال در اتصال به پایگاه داده
general sql error
alias:db
تو یه سیستم حسابداری که از یه دفتر میخوام به یه دفتر دیگه دسترسی داشته باشم .
با تشکر

----------


## byazdaani

سلام دوستان
موقع نصب SQL SERVER  نحوه پیش فرض اتصال رو windows authentication قرار دادم.الان میخام سرور دیگه های راه اندازی کنم و  از طریق SQl authentication به سرور متصل بشم. سرور جدید رو ثبت میکنم و هنگامی که میخام بهش وصل شم خطا میده. برای اطلاعات بیشتر کجا رو مطالعه کنم.آیا چیزی رو از قلم انداختم.آموزش راه اندازی سرور جدید رو کجا میتونم بخونم؟

----------


## byazdaani

> سلام دوستان
> موقع نصب SQL SERVER  نحوه پیش فرض اتصال رو windows authentication قرار دادم.الان میخام سرور دیگه های راه اندازی کنم و  از طریق SQl authentication به سرور متصل بشم. سرور جدید رو ثبت میکنم و هنگامی که میخام بهش وصل شم خطا میده. برای اطلاعات بیشتر کجا رو مطالعه کنم.آیا چیزی رو از قلم انداختم.آموزش راه اندازی سرور جدید رو کجا میتونم بخونم؟


سلام
من هم این مشکل رو داشتم
وقتی با مود ویندوز SQLنصب میکنید کاربرsa غیر فعال میباشد.باید اون رو فعال و کلمه عبور رو تنظیم کنید.از اسکریپت زیر میتونید برای این کار استفاده نمایید:(در مود پیش فرض ویندوز کانکت شوید)
ALTER LOGIN saENABLE
GO
ALTER LOGIN sa WITH PASSWORD='PAS'
GO
بجای PAS کلمه عبور مورد نظرتون رو وارد کنید.
بعد از این مرحله میتوانید بوسیله متدهای دیگری که از منوی LOGIN اعمال میشود و معمولا کتابها و سایتها اون رو توضیح دادن استفاده کنید.

----------


## mrezaparchebaf

سلام من هم این مشکل رو داشتم این مراحل رو انجام دادم حل شد ...

اول برنامه ی sql server configuration رو از فولدر Configuration tools اجرا کردم و بعد sql server agent رو start زدم یه بار دیگه که برنامه ی sql server management رو اجرا کردم روی local و با یوزر و پسورد sa وصل شد ...

امیدوارم مشکل همه حل بشه ...

----------


## nimak2

راه حل mrezaparchebaf درسته

----------


## nimak2

> سلام من هم این مشکل رو داشتم این مراحل رو انجام دادم حل شد ...
> 
> اول برنامه ی sql server configuration رو از فولدر Configuration tools اجرا کردم و بعد sql server agent رو start زدم یه بار دیگه که برنامه ی sql server management رو اجرا کردم روی local و با یوزر و پسورد sa وصل شد ...
> 
> امیدوارم مشکل همه حل بشه ...



 دقیقا راه حل شما درسته . منم با این روش مشکلم حل شده دوستان sql server agent رو start کنید . رفته رو manual

----------


## جابر ساجدی

سلام کسی میدونه این یعنی چه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
TITLE: Connect to Server
------------------------------

Cannot connect to JABER.

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

A network-related or instance-specific error occurred while establishing a connection to SQL Server. The server was not found or was not accessible. Verify that the instance name is correct and that SQL Server is configured to allow remote connections. (provider: Named Pipes Provider, error: 40 - Could not open a connection to SQL Server) (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 2)


چیکار باید کنم این مشکل حل شه, لطفا کمک کنید :افسرده:

----------


## pedramaskari73

سلام و عرض ادب به همه دوستان
آقااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااا من یافتم مشکل وصل نشدن به سروروووو :چشمک: 
تنها روشی ک میتونم تضمین کنم همینه :متعجب: 
شما تو قسمت استارت>>>>>اینو سرج کنید >>>>>sql sever configuration manager>>>>  بعد روش کلیک کنید تا صفحه ای باز بشه>>>بعد از سمت چپ صفحه گزینه sql server servic  رو کلیک کنید و بعد در قسمت راست همین صفحه گزینه(sql server(MSSQLSERVER)) رو start بزن ک دیگه با خیال راحت وصل میشه :قلب:  :قلب:  :چشمک:

----------


## Erfanz77

اقا واقعا دمت گرم جواب داد

----------

